# 6 months old puppy crying



## Danny (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi! I'm new to the forum, and I have a 6 months old male golden puppy. His name is Lucky and I love him, he's amazing. When he was little we never had a problem with crying at night or anything, and when he started sleeping outside (he isn't allowed inside the house) everything went smoothly too. He's a happy dog, always wants to play, very strong and healthy too.
But he has some issues that I don't understand. Since he was little I notice that sometimes when he's sitting his front legs tremble a little, but he doesn't seem to notice, it doesn't seem to bother him at all.
And he cries a lot too (but never at night). He cries when its almost time for his next serving of food, he cries to get the attention of our older dog (a german shepherd bitch), and sometimes we don't even know why he's crying. What I'm most worried about is that when I throw him something to fetch, he runs to it but when he gets to it he cries - very quietly, not like he's in pain, but more like the toy is in a place he can't reach. Most of the time the toy is simply there, lying in the grass, and I tell him "take it, common" and he takes it and comes back again. I thought maybe that could be related to the trembling front legs, but the vet said he was ok and I touched and pressed all points of his legs and he didn't mind at all. 
Did any of you ever had a golden puppy with trembling front legs, or with a bad crying habit??


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

=( Goldens are social creatures and love to interact with people. They are not outside dogs. Barring any medical issue, I think your pup is lonely and needs to become an integrated part of your family and that would mean coming indoors. I hope you rethink keeping him outside and include him as a member of your family.


----------



## Danny (Jun 16, 2009)

when he was little and he slept inside, it was hard to get him to come in; he loves being outside, and he isn't lonely - he's always with our other dog. Goldens are very active dogs and I've read in lots of places that they are happier with a lot of space to run and play. I can assure you that he's very happy with the life he has, and he gets daily attention from us.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I know you believe otherwise, but I agree 100% with Paula. Goldens are not truly happy unless they are with their humans inside and outside. Sure he loves to be outside, but I'd bet he will stop the crying if you allow him to be inside with you. Why not give it a try to see if that will stop the crying??????


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would really get your puppy into the vet with an issue like this. The trembling legs could be a plethora of different things, and combined with the crying, I think your pup may be in some discomfort. Have you checked over your puppy completely? Maybe it's a simple matter of having a thorn in one of his paws or something.

I hope it is nothing serious and you can sort it out in due time! Your puppy sounds sweet.


----------



## Danny (Jun 16, 2009)

Doodle, most of the time the crying is about the other dog; he stops in front of her and barks at her to get her attention (his barking is like one strong and two cries, because his voice is still in that weird puppy phase). I can't let him come inside, my parents wouldn't let it, and he's highly active, so he would destroy everything just passing by. I'm not american; I'm brazilian, and most people here have their goldens outside and they do just fine. It's not common for us to raise big dogs inside as it is for you. 
As for kdmarsh, thanks, I've checked him completely, legs and paws, and there isn't anything wrong. I've thought about getting him x-rayed, I don't know... but the vet didn't say anything when I asked.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hm... the crying thing doesn't make me as worried as the trembling legs thing. Flora is 6.5 months and she whines all the freakin' time, but that's just her nature. : If I saw something like her legs trembling I'd be a little more concerned. I'm obviously no expert so maybe the trembling thing is just a part of growing up. Maybe he's in an awkward stage or something.

And I understand the cultural differences with dogs. I think so long as the temperature is appropriate outside, you provide water and shelter, and your dogs get a lot of people time, then being an outside dog isn't such a bad thing. I'd have no problem being an outside person in a nice place like Brazil.


----------



## Danny (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, it's nice to know there's another whining golden around hehehe
I wrote here because I wanted just that, to know if another person has experienced the same thing with their goldens and if it passes as he grows up...
The trembling legs thing bothers me the most too; it's really weird because he does that since I got him and it seems like a normal reaction... I read once that it could be excitement..
Please, if anyone ever had a puppy with this problem, let me know..


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, my Ike will still, at 2.5 years, have a tremble in one front leg or the other. It's when he's not fully putting weight on it and just before he bolts after something. Your pup may be doing the same thing. I really do think that his whining and crying is from being left outside to his own devices. He's a bundle of energy that needs direction, interaction, inclusion, and hands on love from his humans. I really do think your problems will be solved if you made him an inside dog and part of the family unit. There's a reason Golden's are ideal therapy dogs, they love people.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

While I understand cultural differences....it still doesn't negate the fact that Goldens have been bred to spend lots of time with people...hunting, sleeping, playing, hiking, being groomed...etc...
They don't make great yard dogs....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> While I understand cultural differences....it still doesn't negate the fact that Goldens have been bred to spend lots of time with people...hunting, sleeping, playing, hiking, being groomed...etc...
> They don't make great yard dogs....


True, but the OP didn't give me the impression that the dog is just dumped outside and left alone all the time. I guess I feel like if the dog is interacted with throughout the day, then where's the harm? There are plenty of times when Flora is in the house but no where near me, and she's happy enough. I just make sure I play with her, walk her, and spend quality time with her throughout the day.

I'm not arguing with you at all, just presenting my opinion. I know there are a LOT of dogs just chained up outside with little to no human interaction, and I do not agree with that at all. It makes me very sad.


----------



## Danny (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, I agree with kdmarsh, it's really sad and cruel when dogs are chained up outside and their owners never even look at them. 

That's not the case with my dogs. We don't have an open garden like I guess most americans do. We have a very big yard, with a lot of space to run, and it is fenced, so they're not chained up, they are free at all times to go wherever they please inside the yard. They also have a shelter built just for them, and we interact with them a lot during the day. Lucky is also groomed regularly, whenever I'm free to do it. Who says that a dog living inside the house is always a happier dog? what if you're at work all day and he's alone at home? Wouldn't he be happier with a big yard to run and play and see the street?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I understand cultural differences and that your pup has a friend living outside with her/him.
I am worried too about the trembling. It doesn't sound normal. I'd get the pup checked out by the vet again.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm certain that the crying is from being so lonely and bored from being left outside all by himself. That is not fair to any dog. Goldens are extremely social and need to be with their family. They do not thrive as outside dogs. I have never been able to understand why anyone would get a dog if it's not going to be allowed in the house. It just doesn't seem fair to the poor dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has your Golden gotten all of his vaccinations?


----------



## Danny (Jun 16, 2009)

yes, we did all the vaccines that the vet said he needed, and all at the appropriate time.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm also pretty new here and all of my pets live in my home. My fear is that by disagreeing with Danny's culture, because it is not the same as ours, and telling him that he is not caring for his pets because they do not live in his home, that he will be driven from this board when he only came here looking for help. Instead of criticizing, can we not just try to help? I don't even have my Golden yet but I don't have any experience with these issues with my other dogs.

My post is not meant to offend anyone and Danny I hope someone here is able to help you. I hope you pup is better soon. 

Susan


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I would take him back to the vet to rule out any neurological problems as far as the trembling.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Micki's Mum said:


> I'm also pretty new here and all of my pets live in my home. My fear is that by disagreeing with Danny's culture, because it is not the same as ours, and telling him that he is not caring for his pets because they do not live in his home, that he will be driven from this board when he only came here looking for help. Instead of criticizing, can we not just try to help? I don't even have my Golden yet but I don't have any experience with these issues with my other dogs.
> 
> My post is not meant to offend anyone and Danny I hope someone here is able to help you. I hope you pup is better soon.
> 
> Susan


Well said!
:appl:


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

When we first brought Rufus home at 8 weeks his front legs would shake...not at the same time, one or the other. Our vet assured us that it was an immature neurological system and he'd outgrow it. He is now 6 1/2 months old and he has indeed outgrown it. I don't know if this is what is going on with your pup but thought I'd tell you about our experience. I agree that a vet visit would be a good idea just to check him out and rule out any problems. I hope you figure out what's going on...good luck!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Danny!

But why have him inside the house as a pup and then move him outside? It doesn't sound like he likes it out there. They really do take well to being house dogs if you give them a chance. My dogs only cry if something is really, really wrong.

Good luck!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe whined for month, she drove me nut's, she finally after month of ignoring her (there is nothing wrong with her) stopped. Good Luck!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We also saw occasional front leg tremors (primarily the left leg) and jaw tremors (looked like chattering teeth) in our puppy. She is now 5 1/2 months old and the jaw tremors are now non-existant. The leg tremors heave nearly disappeared with only occasional very mild tremors. Our vet never seemed concerned.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

My Golden is 9 months and i still catch his left leg trembling at times when he's sitting...it's not all the time just occasionally. It doesn't bother him either. I never thought anything of it i mean if i lay a certain way my arm does the same thing! lol If it's just an occasional occurrence i wouldn't worry about it, but if it's all the time check with your vet!  

As for the crying..mine has just started randomly crying while roaming the house...lol although right now i think it's because my husband has been away for over a month for training! Either he's missing my husband or he just wants to play and i can't at that exact moment!

I'm glad you came to the forum looking for help! Keep in mind that everyone here is trying to help but i think sometimes we all forget that different cultures do things differently!

I hope we've all helped!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Micki's Mum said:


> I'm also pretty new here and all of my pets live in my home. My fear is that by disagreeing with Danny's culture, because it is not the same as ours, and telling him that he is not caring for his pets because they do not live in his home, that he will be driven from this board when he only came here looking for help. Instead of criticizing, can we not just try to help? I don't even have my Golden yet but I don't have any experience with these issues with my other dogs.
> 
> My post is not meant to offend anyone and Danny I hope someone here is able to help you. I hope you pup is better soon.
> 
> Susan


 I didn't see anyone telling him that he didn't care for his pet. He obviously does or else he wouldn't have posted here.

One of my past fosters was a whiner. Usually when he had a toy in his mouth. Almost always when he was whining, his tail was wagging like crazy. I think some dogs are more vocal than others and they express their feelings by whining (or barking).

I am wondering if the trembling in the legs can also be caused by contained excitement. If the vet has checked him over and there isn't anything that he can find, then that is what I would think it is.


----------



## Danny (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your help!



Abbydabbydo said:


> Welcome to the forum Danny!
> 
> But why have him inside the house as a pup and then move him outside? It doesn't sound like he likes it out there. They really do take well to being house dogs if you give them a chance. My dogs only cry if something is really, really wrong.
> 
> Good luck!


Well, you can't let a 6 weeks old puppy all alone to sleep in the yard, and our older dog hadn't accepted him yet and we didn't trust her with him, so he slept in the garage until he was old enough to stay outside. At the time, he usually cried to go outdoors, he loved being in the yard and specially being with the other dog, even if she didn't like him at first hehe
He really enjoys living outside; I don't think he would be happy living inside the house with no place to run whenever he feels like it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree 100%. Goldens are NOT outside dogs, with maybe the exception of certain sporting lines that are bred for it, of which most Goldens are not.

They are just as social as people are.



paula bedard said:


> =( Goldens are social creatures and love to interact with people. They are not outside dogs. Barring any medical issue, I think your pup is lonely and needs to become an integrated part of your family and that would mean coming indoors. I hope you rethink keeping him outside and include him as a member of your family.


----------



## Danny (Jun 16, 2009)

That's not the reason he cries. 
He cries only to the other dog, or when it's time for food, and he whines when he gets to the toys that I throw for him to fetch.
He never cries at night and he never tries to enter the house.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Really, everyone, please stop insisting the dog has to be inside. In this owners culture dogs are not kept inside. 

The puppy has attention, food, shelter, a secure yard, and vet care. That is more than a huge majority of dogs in the US. 

The OP's concern is the whining the puppy does when going after a toy or playing with the other dog. I think it may just be "talking", as long as there are no other apparent physical problems. As others have said, the leg shaking is something he probably will grow out of.


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

I was wondering if he's gotten any better? Still shaking?


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

Have a 9 week old that has a leg tremor occasionally when sitting, thinking it may have to do with excitement. casually sitting it seems fine. whne there are treats around he gets antsy i think. vet visit in another week so we will bring it up then.


----------

